# Eclipse Fehlermeldung



## mannni10 (22. Sep 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich hab meinen Rechner neu gemacht (von xp auf 7).
Ich habe jdk und eclipse installiert und wollte anschließend meine gesicherten Workspaces importieren,
doch es kam folgende Fehlermeldung mit der ich nichts anfangen kann und die ich bei googel auch noch nicht gefunden habe:


```
Verwendung: javaw [-options] class [args...]
           (zur Ausführung einer Klasse)
   oder  javaw [-options] -jar jarfile [args...]
           (zur Ausführung einer JAR-Datei)
wobei options Folgendes umfasst:
    -d32	  Verwendet ein 32-Bit-Datenmodell, sofern verfügbar
    -d64	  Verwendet ein 64-Bit-Datenmodell, sofern verfügbar
    -client	  zur Auswahl der "client" VM
    -server	  zur Auswahl der "server" VM
    -hotspot	  ist ein Synonym für die "client" VM  [verworfen]
                  Die Standard-VM ist client.

    -cp <Class-Suchpfad von Verzeichnissen und ZIP-/JAR-Dateien>
    -classpath <Class-Suchpfad von Verzeichnissen und ZIP-/JAR-Dateien>
                  Eine durch ; getrennte Liste mit Verzeichnissen, JAR-Archiven
                  und ZIP-Archiven zur Suche nach Klassendateien.
    -D<name>=<value>
                  Setzt eine Systemeigenschaft
    -verbose[:class|gc|jni]
                  Aktiviert die Verbose-Ausgabe
    -version      Druckt Produktversion und beendet das Programm
    -version:<value>
                  Erfordert die angegebene Version zur Ausführung
    -showversion  Druckt Produktversion und fährt fort
    -jre-restrict-search | -no-jre-restrict-search
                  Bezieht private JREs des Benutzers in Versionssuche ein bzw. schließt sie aus
    -? -help      Druckt diese Hilfemeldung
    -X            Druckt Hilfe zu Nicht-Standardoptionen
    -ea[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
    -enableassertions[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
                  Aktiviert Assertionen mit angegebener Granularität
    -da[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
    -disableassertions[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
                  Deaktiviert Assertionen mit angegebener Granularität
    -esa | -enablesystemassertions
                  Aktiviert Systemassertionen
    -dsa | -disablesystemassertions
                  Deaktiviert Systemassertionen
    -agentlib:<libname>[=<options>]
                  Lädt native Agent Library <libname>, z.B. -agentlib:hprof
                  siehe auch, -agentlib:jdwp=help und -agentlib:hprof=help
    -agentpath:<pathname>[=<options>]
                  Lädt native Agent Library nach vollem Pfadnamen
    -javaagent:<jarpath>[=<options>]
                  Lädt Java-Programmiersprachen-Agent, siehe java.lang.instrument
    -splash:<imagepath>
                  Zeigt Startbildschirm mit angegebenem Bild
Weitere Einzelheiten finden Sie unter [url=http://java.sun.com/javase/reference]Java SE Documentation at a Glance[/url].
```

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich da zu machen habe?

Gruß


----------



## TheDarkRose (22. Sep 2011)

Das ist die Usage ausgabe von javaw. Entweder hast du javaw ohne Parameter oder falsch aufgerufen.


----------



## Andi_CH (22. Sep 2011)

Das ist wieder mal eine Aussage  :-(

Er hat javaw gar nicht aufgerufen sondern Eclipse gestartet und wollte den Workspace importieren.


----------



## SlaterB (22. Sep 2011)

was durch einen Screenshot und genaue Nennung der geklickten Buttons überzeugender wäre,
ich hätte auch fast am Anfang geschrieben wo denn dieser Text herkommt, ist das der komplette Inhalt eines Fehler-Fensters?..


----------



## Andi_CH (23. Sep 2011)

Vorsicht es folgt eine Glaskugelaussage ;-)

Da dürfte bei der Installation von Eclipse oder java etwas schief gegangen sein.

Ich würde da Eclipse komplett deinstallieren und alle Reste manuell löschen
Alle Java-Versionen deinstallieren und die Reste manuell löschen
JRE und JDK neu installieren
Eclipse neu installieren

Die Frage allerdings ist schon in welchem Fenster diese Meldung erschienen ist. Ich habe eigentlich noch nie erlebt, dass bei einem Absturz noch ein Fenster aufgeht, aber bekanntlich gibt es ja nichts, was es niht gibt ;-)


----------

